
NASA Recommendations to Space-Faring Entities: How to Protect [] Lunar Artifacts - retSava
https://www.nasa.gov/directorates/heo/library/reports/lunar-artifacts.html
======
retSava
It's a very long title, which in full is "NASA's Recommendations to Space-
Faring Entities: How to Protect and Preserve the Historic and Scientific Value
of U.S. Government Lunar Artifacts", already 65 over the limit. It's also a
pdf (although the link goes to its info page) and from 2011. Don't know how to
best shorten the title.

I find it interesting to read since it's a mesmerizing topic, you can glean
some interesting facts from it (eg how lunar top soil acts), and just by the
fact that NASA has done this is very cool. It's interesting in a similar way
to finding the service manual to some obscure tech.

